# My newest 80G Kitumba Frontosa tank " YES IM GETTING BIGGER TANK"



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

This is just the start of a beautiful relationship,to start off 2 male and 2 female Kitumba Frontosa ,1 Blue dolphin, 1 Compressisceps. I put them into a 80g,then I think Im going try to get a 160G to put them in when it gets too crowded I just put this together its still not finished the greenery is comming back out and new stuff in Then a background.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

to be honest with you, lots of people run into problems with even a trio or a pair in a 4 foot tank. Frontosa does need a floor plan of min. 72"x18" for a colony to live in peace. i wish you luck with your setup and hopefully you are one of the very few that doesn't run into problem. 

But by the look of your setup, you are placing the wood in the middle. The bigger fish will guard it and you will have very little space for the passive fish to hide from the more aggressive fish. You might want to think of some clever aquascaping to break the line of sight so the more aggressive fish will give the other one a break.

Hope this help.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info will try a few other things too I just set it up Im looking to get a bigger tank wasnt expecting to put these fish in but it is what I had so far they are very peacefull and no probs and eating well


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

those fronts look wicked


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks great, but they do look a bit crowded. Hopefully you can get a bigger tank soon to avoid trouble.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful Fronts. Those would be the one's I had wanted way back. Amazing blue on them. Only reason I didn't do it back then was that they would need a big dedicated tank....also, they are quite sedentary and just tend to hang out in their caves and I wanted fish that were much more active. Good job, hopefully you can get some breeding going too as those would be worth a bit of money!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Im probbably gonna move the compressisceps and dolphin back to the other tank to give a bit more room till I can get another tank I think and Ill try to arrange the tank better till then


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

whoa.. lol your fish make a 80 gal look small.. how big are they .. btw very nice looking fronts


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Lmao they are around 6"-9" maybe 10" heh Im trying to get a bigger tank I had to take them this was a once in a lifetime to ket this grade of Kitumba especially 2 female and 2 male but they are very nice and get along great Im gonna juggle around the deocr to help a bit


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2 odd things in the picture!
Biggest guy is hiding somehow? LOL!!!
Secondly... you got too excited when you picked up that air pump in the back ground that you didn't rip off the price tag LOL~

=) But i like your monsters~


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

LMFAO oops!!! told ya I think my pleco is the boss in teh tank


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

trust me on this one. Kitumba male can be very aggressive towards females. i used to breed them many years ago. in fact, I still have my breeding log at Cichlid-Forum.com if you want to read about it. At those size, you really should think about a bigger tank now than starting to think about a bigger tank when problem occurs.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

well Ok ill look for a bigger tank right now I guess Ill post this tank MAN MY WIFE IS GONNA KILL ME THEN DIVORCE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

skrick said:


> well Ok ill look for a bigger tank right now I guess Ill post this tank MAN MY WIFE IS GONNA KILL ME THEN DIVORCE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't worry too much! Divorce won't happen, as you'll be dead before it comes!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

hahah lol better spend spend spend before the end end end


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

With 8 freakin tanks Ill be living with the fishies then eating the fishies at least I have 200 crayfish if I get hungry Ill be eating like a champ


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe you shouldn't do how the quantity of tanks =) instead.. just keep upgrading the volume of water in each tank~ It'll be unnoticeable =)


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

skrick said:


> Lmao they are around 6"-9" maybe 10" heh Im trying to get a bigger tank I had to take them this was a once in a lifetime to ket this grade of Kitumba especially 2 female and 2 male but they are very nice and get along great Im gonna juggle around the deocr to help a bit


Nice Frontosa Cichlid groups,  .. and finially the driftwood u got it, i was looking this one in Craigslist before!  
yes, as soon as u need bigger tank,


----------

